

Con Man: A New Comedy from Alan Tudyk and Nathan Fillion - tamagokun
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/con-man

======
thret
I'm kind of surprised they're not offering a 50k or 100k reward. Get in quick
people, they're selling out.

------
yaddayadda
"Because Convention Man doesn't sound as cool." :-)

